# Scottish Government Sets Out Action Plan To Tackle Diabetes



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2010)

For all you Scottish members, what the future holds:

http://www.diabetesinscotland.org.uk/Publications.aspx


----------



## Hazel (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks Alan - a lot to read, but thank you for remembering us, 'up north'.

I have to say, I have received nothing but real help and support from the health professionals I have encountered.

I get 2. 4, 6 or even more boxes of test strips whenever I need then, even before I was put onto insulin.

I wish everyone was as lucky


----------

